# ¿Como puedo averiguar la impedancia de entrada de una columna muy antigua?



## Juan Trillo (Feb 18, 2017)

Hola, foreros

Resulta que no consigo información de unas columnas muy antiguas, de entre 4 y 5 altavoces y de, aproximadamente, 1 m. de longitud y entre 15 y 25 cm de ancho, metálicas, y necesitaba saber, al menos, la impedancia de entrada y la potencia nominal. Sé que están conectadas a una línea de 100 V, 100W. Ahora mismo, no sé cuantas son, pero, mínimo, 12. Suponiendo que esté bien equilibrada la carga y sean todas iguales, me sale una impedancia teórica de 1200 ohmios y una potencia de  uso de 8,33 W. ¿serían valores más o menos dentro de lo estándar?. ¿Hay alguna forma de obtener esos parámetros? Sólo tengo un ohmímetro digital

Gracias anticipadas ...


----------



## Fogonazo (Feb 18, 2017)

Mide la resistencia de la columna con multímetro.
Una resistencia de unos *3 a 3,5 Ω* sugiere una impedancia de *4Ω*, si en cambio la resistencia es de unos *7Ω* sugiere una impedancia de *8Ω*


----------



## Daniel Lopes (Feb 18, 2017)

Hola a todos , como aclarado arriba esa columna fue o es conectada a una linea de 100V @ 100W , asi seguramente hay un transformador de inpedancias armado internamente a el (la columna).
Creo que la inpedancia (no resistencia DC) sea en torno de 100 Ohmios (hice un rapido calculo donde P= VxV/R , portanto R=VxV/P).
Desafortunadamente con un multimetro ayustado para medir resistencia (Ohmios) solamente pudemos medir la resistencia DC del hilo de cubre que conpoen lo devanado del  transformador y esa resistencia es muy diferente de la real inpedancia .
Att,
Daniel Lopes.


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg (Feb 18, 2017)

Lo mas simple es relevar la curva de impedancia vs frecuencia usando el LIMP. En 1 minuto te quitas todas las dudas.


----------



## Daniel Lopes (Feb 18, 2017)

Dr. Zoidberg dijo:


> Lo mas simple es relevar la curva de impedancia vs frecuencia usando el LIMP. En 1 minuto te quitas todas las dudas.


 Muy interesante , ? y que es un "LIMP" jo no conosco ?
Att,
Daniel Lopes.


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg (Feb 18, 2017)

Es un software que forma parte del paquete ARTA


----------



## Daniel Lopes (Feb 18, 2017)

Dr. Zoidberg dijo:


> Es un software que forma parte del paquete ARTA


Entiendo , pero seguramente  tiene que tener un "hardware" entre lo PC ( o Laptop)  y la caja a sener medida 
Att,
Daniel Lopes.


----------



## Fogonazo (Feb 18, 2017)

Daniel Lopes dijo:


> Entiendo , pero seguramente  tiene que tener un "hardware" entre lo PC ( o Laptop)  y la caja a sener medida
> Att,
> Daniel Lopes.



https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/...ll-forma-mas-facil-posible-sin-cuentas-80768/


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg (Feb 18, 2017)

Si... basicamente un cable bipolar con una resistencis al medio.
Hay un thread de juanfilas que lo explica con lujo de detalles.


----------



## Juan Trillo (Feb 18, 2017)

Gracias a todos por tomaros la molestia de contestar. Las susodichas columnas se encuentran actualmente conectadas a la línea de 100 V, 100 W de un amplificador y funcionar, pues sí, funciona; pero no como me gustaría. Contestando a Daniel Lopes, a mí me sale, para cada columna, una impedancia total de 1200 ohmios, suponiendo que sean 12 columnas, que ahora mismo no estoy seguro (estoy en Sevilla, España y no puedo comprobarlo). Por otro lado, creo que, efectivamente, debe haber un transformador interno en cada columna para aumentar la impedancia de entrada. Aún no las he abierto. De todos modos, voy a explorar lo sugerido por Dr. Zoidberg. y Fogonazo.
Gracias, chicos


----------



## Fogonazo (Feb 18, 2017)

Juan Trillo dijo:


> Gracias a todos por tomaros la molestia de contestar. Las susodichas columnas se encuentran actualmente conectadas a la línea de 100 V, 100 W de un amplificador y funcionar, pues sí, funciona; pero no como me gustaría. Contestando a Daniel Lopes, a mí me sale, para cada columna, una impedancia total de 1200 ohmios, suponiendo que sean 12 columnas, que ahora mismo no estoy seguro (estoy en Sevilla, España y no puedo comprobarlo). Por otro lado, creo que, efectivamente, debe haber un transformador interno en cada columna para aumentar la impedancia de entrada. Aún no las he abierto. De todos modos, voy a explorar lo sugerido por Dr. Zoidberg. y Fogonazo.
> Gracias, chicos



Seguramente a la salida del amplificador existe un transformador elevador de tensión a 70 o 100V y en cada columna otro mucho mas pequeño que reduce la tensión. Este último es indispensable.

El de salida en ocasiones se evita haciendo un amplificador con salida de alta tensión o incluso haciendo un amplificador en puente.

¿ Fotos de tus columnas ?


----------



## Juan Trillo (Feb 18, 2017)

Fogonazo dijo:


> Seguramente a la salida del amplificador existe un transformador elevador de tensión a 70 o 100V y en cada columna otro mucho mas pequeño que reduce la tensión. Este último es indispensable.
> 
> El de salida en ocasiones se evita haciendo un amplificador con salida de alta tensión o incluso haciendo un amplificador en puente.
> 
> ¿ Fotos de tus columnas ?



No las puedo subir hasta que no vuelva a Vigo, a primeros de marzo.
La línea de salida del amplificador es de 100V, por lo que las columnas deben tener un transformador para acoplar impedancias. 
Me ha surgido una duda con respecto al uso del portátil como medidor de señales con el paquete ARTA y es la siguiente:
Al ser un portátil, la única entrada que tiene es la del micrófono, que, como mucho, soporta del orden de mili voltios. ¿Podría quemarse la etapa de entrada de la placa de sonido integrada?
gracias


----------



## diegomj1973 (Feb 18, 2017)

Suponiendo que las columnas sean de impedancia alta (1200 ohmios o por ahí, como han calculado), se podría desconectar una columna del resto del grupo y aplicarle mediante un simple transformador pequeño (que podría ser de un voltaje de secundario de entre 6 a 12 VCA) un tono coincidente con la frecuencia de la red domiciliaria (50 a 60 Hz). El primario de ese pequeño transformador se conectaría al voltaje de red (110, 220 ó 230 VCA) y su secundario, vía un miliamperímetro AC, a la columna. De este modo, cuanto mucho, le hacemos desarrollar unos 120 mW y no quemamos nada. Muy seguramente tengas un transformadorcito tirado por ahí (como el de una vieja dicroica halógena ó el de un artefacto que haya sido desarmado).

Este método te dará la impedancia a la frecuencia de red, pero creería te sirve como buena aproximación.

Ejemplo: 12 VCA aplicados y 10 mA leídos en el miliamperímetro te darían unos 1200 ohmios de impedancia. 1200 ohmios = 12 V / 0,01 A

Saludos

PD: es un método que tiene sus limitaciones, si la resonancia es coincidente con la frecuencia de red, como podría ser el caso de columnas diseñadas para rango de voz.


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg (Feb 18, 2017)

Juan Trillo dijo:


> No las puedo subir hasta que no vuelva a Vigo, a primeros de marzo.
> La línea de salida del amplificador es de 100V, por lo que las columnas deben tener un transformador para acoplar impedancias.
> Me ha surgido una duda con respecto al uso del portátil como medidor de señales con el paquete ARTA y es la siguiente:
> Al ser un portátil, la única entrada que tiene es la del micrófono, que, como mucho, soporta del orden de mili voltios. ¿Podría quemarse la etapa de entrada de la placa de sonido integrada?
> gracias


No te sirven las entradas de audio de la notebook. Mejor compra uns interfaz de audio USB y por 10 "trumps" zafas del problema y le das a la notebook una interfaz de audio decente.


----------



## Juan Trillo (Feb 23, 2017)

Buenas a todos,
Tenéis que perdonarme por no responder de forma rápida y asidua a vuestras propuestas pero como no estoy en mi lugar habitual de residencia pues no tengo wifi ahora, por ejemplo, estoy contestando a través del móvil usándolo como módem. De todos modos, gracias por contestar.




diegomj1973 dijo:


> Suponiendo que las columnas sean de impedancia alta (1200 ohmios o por ahí, como han calculado), se podría desconectar una columna del resto del grupo y aplicarle mediante un simple transformador pequeño (que podría ser de un voltaje de secundario de entre 6 a 12 VCA) un tono coincidente con la frecuencia de la red domiciliaria (50 a 60 Hz). El primario de ese pequeño transformador se conectaría al voltaje de red (110, 220 ó 230 VCA) y su secundario, vía un miliamperímetro AC, a la columna. De este modo, cuanto mucho, le hacemos desarrollar unos 120 mW y no quemamos nada. Muy seguramente tengas un transformadorcito tirado por ahí (como el de una vieja dicroica halógena ó el de un artefacto que haya sido desarmado).
> 
> Este método te dará la impedancia a la frecuencia de red, pero creería te sirve como buena aproximación.
> 
> ...


 

Lo que me comentas es muy ingenioso. nunca pensé usar la frecuencia de red, como tono de audio, reduciendo el voltaje mediante transformador reductor. 
En cuanto a la frecuencia de resonancia, podría despistar bastante si coincidiera con la frecuencia de red.
De todos modos, creo que va a ser mejor comprar una interfaz USB, como dice el compañero.




Dr. Zoidberg dijo:


> No te sirven las entradas de audio de la notebook. Mejor compra uns interfaz de audio USB y por 10 "trumps" zafas del problema y le das a la notebook una interfaz de audio decente.


 
Gracias por tu consejo. Creo que has aportado la solución definitiva. Hoy mismo voy a ver si me puedo hacer con una interfaz USB de audio. En uno de los documentos del paquete ARTA, habla de las tarjetas de audio compatibles con dicho paquete. Supongo que cualquier interfaz valdrá.
Gracias a todos.


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg (Feb 23, 2017)

Normalmente, yo uso un Encore 5.1 que anda muy bien, pero he usado una Focusrite Scarlett Solo y una UCA222 y tambien van a la perfeccion, pero la encore y la beringher requieren un poco de hardware adicional para conectar mi microfono (pre y phantom).


----------



## jorger (Feb 23, 2017)

Dr. Zoidberg dijo:


> No te sirven las entradas de audio de la notebook. Mejor compra uns interfaz de audio USB y por 10 "trumps" zafas del problema y le das a la notebook una interfaz de audio decente.



Supongo que dependerá del hardware de audio de la notebook.. llevo usando la entrada "mic" del mío tanto para Limp como para el Arta desde que comencé a adentrarme en el mundillo... y todo perfecto (llega plano a 20Khz) 
PD: el mio es un hp probook 6460b.


----------



## Juan Trillo (Feb 23, 2017)

Hola a todos,

Creo que, por no saberme expresar, os he llevado a todos a una confusión. 
Me explico; lo que yo tengo es un portátil, o sea, un laptop y *no* un NoteBook. Además, cuando escribí que solo tengo una entrada de micrófono, no me refería a que no tuviera una salida para auriculares. Lo que quería decir es que, mientras un PC suele tener una tarjeta de sonido con su salida de auriculares, entrada de micrófono y línea, colores rosa, verde y azul, si mal no recuerdo, yo* lo que tengo es una entrada para micrófono y una salida para auriculares (sin colores)* y, además, la tarjeta de sonido, como tal, de forma independiente, no creo que exista; sino que estará integrada en la placa base. ¿Cuales son mis dudas? Pues que no sé si las impedancias de entrada y salida de un laptop son iguales que las de un PC. Tampoco sé si el máximo voltaje de tensión que le puedo aplicar a la entrada de micro del laptop coincide con los estándares de las tarjetas de sonido de un PC o, por el contrario, es más bajo, con lo que podría quemar la entrada de micro. En una palabra, no sé si las tarjetas de sonido de los PCs son equivalentes a las tarjetas integradas de sonido de los laptops o tienen parámetros de entrada y salida distintos.
Siento haberos confundido y espero que alguien aclare mis dudas.
Gracias.


----------



## jorger (Feb 23, 2017)

Mas bien soy yo el que se ha confundido. Culpa mia. Lo mío es un portátil, lo que pasa es que se confunden mucho los términos laptop y notebook. Quiero decir, googleas notebook incluso con modelo específico de un portátil y sale como laptop, o cualquier cosa. Sip, la he liado. 
Volviendo al tema.
Mira, las diferencias que comentas no sé hasta qué punto son relevantes para éste caso, y tampoco sé si hay varios estándares dependiendo del tipo de pc. Pero no le tengas miedo.
El circuito del Limp que está documentado aquí no solo utiliza un divisor resistivo para las mediciones, sino que también incluye resistencias de protección (otro divisor resistivo de relacion 10:1 por canal) para la entrada de linea o micrófono que eliminan el riesgo de quemar la tarjeta de sonido. De todas maneras el Limp trabaja con señales muy débiles.. bastante por debajo de 1Vrms que es lo máximo que "suelen" admitir las tarjetas de sonido. En 
Aquí te dejo el enlace donde posteo el PCB que diseñé para el Limp. Va muy muy bien. 
https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/...-facil-posible-sin-cuentas-80768/index38.html
Un saludo.


----------



## diegomj1973 (Feb 24, 2017)

Creo que le estamos dando más vuelta a la rosca de lo que la rosca admite .

Si se tiene una laptop con salida para excitar auriculares, con más razón alcanza para excitar sobradamente la misma entrada del amplificador que se supone hoy excita a esas columnas.

El problema es muy sencillo de resolver e, incluso, no requiere inversión alguna ó, cuanto mucho, invertir alrededor de 1 U$S en un interlock de macho plug de 3,5 mm estéreo a dos macho RCA (que debe ser lo que seguramente tenga como conectores de entrada el amplificador, caso contrario, se averigua previamente qué conectores en lugar de los RCA se necesiten). ¿Quien no tiene interlocks de éstos tirados por ahí?. Se baja posteriormente cualquier soft libre para generar ondas senoidales (deben existir millones de ellos por la web y gratis).

Se intercala en serie a cualquiera de las columnas un simple miliamperímetro en AC y se inyecta un tono puro de entre 20 Hz a no más de 400 Hz (frecuencia límite para la gran mayoría de los instrumentos comunes, para que no acusen lecturas erróneas). Se toma la lectura y, luego, se procede a medir el voltaje AC con el mismo instrumento (principalmente si estamos en rangos de frecuencia cercanas a la zona de corte inferior del amplificador y/o placa de sonido de la laptop, que podría rondar los 20 Hz, muy aproximadamente). Las lecturas así resultan tan o más precisas que con la sonda del ARTA, ya que estamos asociando un amperímetro de impedancia de alrededor de 1 ohmio (suponiendo que lo utilizamos en la escala más probable de 0 a 200 mA) a una impedancia varias veces mayor (de alrededor de 1200 ohmios). Como voltímetro AC, sería preciso, ya que se conecta en paralelo a impedancias resultantes bastante menores a 1 o 10 Megaohmios. Aquí el secreto es no tomar pares de lecturas por cada frecuencia a intervalos de tiempo demasiado prolongados, de modo que sean coincidentes (por efectos de corrimientos de temperatura, frecuencia, etc., etc.).

Se pueden tomar lecturas a 400 Hz, 200 Hz, 100 Hz, 50 Hz y 25 Hz, por ejemplo. Cuanto mucho, podría insumir 10 a 15 minutos de tiempo hacerlas. A partir de los 400 Hz, se podría notar alguna tendencia hacia valores mínimos de impedancia de la columna, que supongo son para rango de voz.

El nivel del tono inyectado no es necesario que sea alto, solo lo suficiente como para que en torno a los 400 Hz podamos medir dentro de la mitad del rango escogido en el instrumento. Luego, para los valores inferiores de frecuencia, las lecturas de corriente AC tienden a reducirse y, mucho más, en el punto de resonancia.

Si no se cuenta con un miliamperímetro en AC, se podría hacer una lectura indirecta vía una simple y económica resistencia de conocido valor.

Si, quien inició este thread, decide posteriormente efectuar frecuentes mediciones de parlantes, puede armarse de una sonda de ARTA, para automatizarlas.

Saludos


----------



## DOSMETROS (Feb 24, 2017)

Juan Trillo dijo:


> Las susodichas columnas se encuentran actualmente conectadas a la línea de 100 V, 100 W de un amplificador y funcionar, pues sí, funciona; *pero no como me gustaría*.


 
Vamos al meollo del problema , ya que el tema quedó disperso  . . . ¿ Cómo suena y cómo pretendés que suene ?


----------



## Juan Trillo (Feb 24, 2017)

Creo que diegomj1973 podría decirlo más alto, pero no más claro,  porque, al fin y al cabo, el parámetro que me interesa de verdad es la impedancia de entrada y, si acaso, la potencia rms de cada columna. Para  el primero, diegomj1973 lo ha clavado y, para el segundo, como no queme uno de cada modelo, para ver cuanto aguanta, no veo otra solución.
Bromas aparte, me estaba ahogando en un vaso de agua.
Muchas gracias a todos los que habéis participado en el tema


----------



## DOSMETROS (Feb 24, 2017)

Algunas de esas columnas traen un reostato de alambre para regular el volumen individual.

¿ Te fijaste si las traen ?

Otra forma de dar mayor volumen es por ejemplo salir con 100 V y entrar en los transformadores individuales  en 70 V

También se puede , si la impedancia *interna* (antes del transformador individual) es de 8 Ohms , conectar a la salida de 6 o 4 Ohms del transformador . . .


----------



## Juan Trillo (Feb 24, 2017)

DOSMETROS dijo:


> Algunas de esas columnas traen un reostato de alambre para regular el volumen individual.
> 
> ¿ Te fijaste si las traen ?
> 
> ...



Como ya comenté anteriormente, hasta primeros de marzo no puedo comprobar nada.
De todos modos, mi interés en este momento no reside tanto en sacar más rendimiento al sistema actual, como conocer el material que tengo.
Gracias,


----------



## DOSMETROS (Feb 24, 2017)

Tecnología de hace 50 o 60 años


----------



## Juan Trillo (Mar 3, 2017)

Ya he comprobado todo el sistema de megafonía y creo que lo tengo controlado. Tengo, en total, 14 columnas. Todas son de 5 altavoces, salvo 2 que son de 8 altavoces de 4Ω cada uno. todas llevan un transformador adaptador de impedancias a 500Ω, 1000Ω, y 2000Ω, aunque algunas también tienen para 4000Ω. Todas están conectadas en paralelo, como siguen: 2 a 500Ω, 1 a 1000Ω, 10 a 2000Ω y 1 a 4000Ω. Esto lo he averiguado, abriéndolas. Ya sé que tenía que haberlo hecho antes de preguntar, pero es que estaba muy perdido. Mis más sinceras disculpas.

He hecho los cálculos y me da

1/Z =2/500+1/1000+10/2000+1/4000=41/4000​
y   Z= 4000/41= 97,56 ohmios.

Como voy a utilizar cable paralelo de 1,5 mm. de diámetro, de 16Ω/km., y la distancia a la última columna es de unos 50 m, que para el amplificador son 50x2=100 m, pues creo que hay buena adaptación de impedancia. 
Después de cablear, veré cómo sacarle el mejor partido, pues me he dado cuenta de que, delante de una de ellas, hay dos micrófonos de condensador, supercardioides, que posiblemente estén realimentados por la susodicha columna en cuanto se suba un poco el volumen. Tendré que cambiar la columna de sitio y orientación. Y, además, las dos últimas columnas, una a cada lado -el recinto es rectangular, de 34x15 m y 17 m de altura- están al fondo y, claro está, vueltas, con lo que, al público del final, le llega el sonido por detrás, lo cual no lo veo razonable.
Gracias a todos por participar y siento haber estado tan atolondrado.


----------

